# Any info on Wolf fish?



## lament configuration

Are these guys a solitary predator like a Rhom? Please just leave any feedback for those who own one or owned one in the past. Or if you just have any info....Thanks


----------



## Innes

saltwater or fresh?


----------



## piranha45

BeansAranguren said:


> Are these guys a solitary predator like a Rhom? Please just leave any feedback for those who own one or owned one in the past. Or if you just have any info....Thanks


hehe take a look at this thread, should give you an idea :smile:

yeah I'm debating getting one of those 3 fish myself, at the moment. Based on that thread though, I'd say I'll have to flip a coin to make a decision; they all seem cool


----------



## thoroughbred

theyre cool just nocturnal stay at the bottom ugly scales but ok fish


----------



## lament configuration

Innes,

I meant the freshwater variety. Didnt even know there was a saltwater species.


----------



## lament configuration

Thanks for the link P45. Quite informative. I guess I am gonna have to make more frequent visits to Predfish.net for a variety of intake of daily fish knowledge.


----------



## Innes

_Hoplias malabaricus_ - wolf fishheres a handy freshwater wolf fish link
heres a handy wolf fish link









_Anarchichas lupus_ - Atlantic Wolffish
heres a handy Atlantic wolf fish link
heres yet another handy atlantic wolfish link
heres another handy atlantic wolf fish link









_Anarrhichthys ocellatus_ - wolf eel
heres a handy wolf eel link
heres another handy wolf eel link


----------



## Innes

BeansAranguren said:


> Thanks for the link P45. Quite informative. I guess I am gonna have to make more frequent visits to Predfish.net for a variety of intake of daily fish knowledge.


 whats wrong with our info?


----------



## piranha45

Innes said:


> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link P45. Quite informative. I guess I am gonna have to make more frequent visits to Predfish.net for a variety of intake of daily fish knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> whats wrong with our info?
Click to expand...

nothin wrong with the info here, there's just alot more of it on PredFish.net; there's a_ couple hundred _users with personal experience on wolf fish/bowfins/snakheads there, and only a handful (if even that) here, because this is _piranha_ site.

And regardless, two forums are better than one.







The predfish archives contain the best firsthand information regarding other fish I've ever run into...


----------



## Innes

piranha45 said:


> nothin wrong with the info here, there's just alot more of it on PredFish.net; there's a_ couple hundred _users with personal experience on wolf fish/bowfins/snakheads there, and only a handful (if even that) here, because this is _piranha_ site.
> 
> And regardless, two forums are better than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The predfish archives contain the best firsthand information regarding other fish I've ever run into...


 well give us a chance, if you can write up a topic worth saving then please do, we have just started our archives.

this might be a piranha site, but in this forum it is strictly non-piranha (as the name suggests) and although we are not as busy as PFish in this forum, we have the potential to be as big and even better









also I know of one or two people who use this forum and not PFish who are pretty good


----------



## lament configuration

Innes, there is absolutely nothing wrong with this site at all. I just felt sometimes I can find other info I need elsewhere. But you are right, if I post a non-P topic, you are always there with info and links, just like this time. BTW the links were awesome, thanks. And I may visit Predfish.net for info, but I alwas vote for Pfury on Aquarank!


----------



## Innes

lol I'm also on PFish, and loads of other sites - I was just pointing out how cheeky it is to be promoting another site







please feel free to vist PFish, AA, FC or any other site on the net for more info









and I'm pleased you like the links, I personally loved the wolf eel one, and am going to do some research - it could be a FOTW contender


----------



## Death in #'s

that wolf fish looks bada$$


----------



## thoroughbred

that ocean wolffish is one ugly mofo


----------



## Innes

heres a handy link
heres another handy link









a wolffish head


----------



## CoolD

Everyone that has ever asked a question int he non-piranha forum knows that there is always great help and tons of links that help out coming from innes


----------



## Innes

CoolD said:


> Everyone that has ever asked a question int he non-piranha forum knows that there is always great help and tons of links that help out coming from innes


 well I like to learn with you all, and I cant know everything so links are the way to go, and I like more than one as you can never trust one source, but put three toghther and if they all say the same it is more likely to be true - but not always (S.Nattereri/freshwater lobster







)


----------

